# How thick was your lining when they said to start progesterone?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey,

I had my first lining scan today and my lining was just short of 11mm and they're now changing my protocol half way through the day so that I missed my morning progesterone dosage and took a lower dosage of some of the drugs that I'm supposed to increase on the first day of progesterone.

I have a day 5 and day 6 frostie and my transfer will be in 5 days as if today was EC.

It feels very abrupt and rushed.

I'm wondering if my lining is thicker than they'd normally expect or something. I do tend to have an extra thick lining during a fresh but they ignore and focus on the follicles so never mentioned it.

Thanks xx


----------



## Crystal Lil (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi L_ouise. I had my first lining scan after being on oestrogen patches for 2 weeks (well, 12 days, actually). My lining was 13mm. My transfer (also 5day frostie) took place 9 days after that. I *think* I started the progesterone 5 days before the transfer. I started (and remained) on cyclogest twice a day, 12 hours apart.

I'm not sure what protocol your clinic is using with you - they do all seem to be different. All I know is that my clinic wanted the lining to be above 7mm. Not sure if that helps??


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Crystal 

So the lining and progesterone is about right but they seem to be rushing me in for transfer. I wonder if they're busy or something. The nurse was going on about Monday before she'd even spoken to the consultant. It's something to mention if it a great big disaster I guess xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Louise i don't know what my lining thockness was cos the report of my final scan stated that endometrial echo was 1cm. But my timeline was as follows:

24th feb 2014: had final scan
27th feb 2014: stopped buserelin
28th feb 2014: started progesterone
5th mar 2014: had one 5-day embie transferred

I don't know whether my dates varied a bit as I had to travel to the uk for treatment as I do not live there.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Crystal Lil (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes - my timeline would have been the same as evan80's (though different dates!).


----------

